# Sonoma Backroads Challenge



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone planning on participating in the Sonoma Backroads Challenge on May 19 2012, the 100 mile total elevation gain listed on their website is incorrect. They say 4,951 ft - when I mapped it out on ridewithgps.com - the correct elevation is 8,324 ft. I think the 4,951 ft is the metric century. 

Looks like it will be more challenging than I thought! Should be a fun ride.

http://backroadchallenge.com/three-courses

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1107473


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I signed up for the century ride, looks good to me.

I found a 10% discount code at this page.
Join the BBMG for the Sonoma County Backroad Challenge - The Berkeley Bicycling Meetup Group (Berkeley, CA) - Meetup


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

itsjon said:


> Anyone planning on participating in the Sonoma Backroads Challenge on May 19 2012, the 100 mile total elevation gain listed on their website is incorrect. They say 4,951 ft - when I mapped it out on ridewithgps.com - the correct elevation is 8,324 ft. I think the 4,951 ft is the metric century.
> 
> Looks like it will be more challenging than I thought! Should be a fun ride.
> 
> ...


The map/route posted today from map my ride says 5066 feet of climbing. I have not checked it myself.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

mcwenzel said:


> The map/route posted today from map my ride says 5066 feet of climbing. I have not checked it myself.


Thanks, it should be a fun ride with either amount of elevation. Weird to see how much difference there is between the two websites. Have fun on the ride


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

mapmyride usually gives less elevation by 20%. I have stopped using it.
ridewithgps is closer to what a garmin would record, but sometimes it starts to exaggerate the elevation on rollers (small jagged lines of profile)


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Did the century today, my Garmin came up with 7,700 ft of elevation. A friend of mine did the metric and had 3,900 ft of climbing. It was a great ride, had some tough climbs and good signage. Only complaint was the energy drinks at the rest stops were watered down.

Bike Ride Profile | Sonoma County Backroad Challenge near Petaluma | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine had 7800 elevation.
Not enough electrolites in the drinks! I thought it was supposed to taste like that but paid the price after the 3rd and 4th rest stop. Only one rest stop had GU Gel. I bonked pretty bad.

The elevation gain was expected but surprised they are so steep. almost all of the climbs have some solid 10-16%. It felt harder than Levi's Gran Fondo where I had proper drinks and all the Gel I need.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

I always bring my own gels, most rides I've been on don't provide them and I can't digest solid food while riding. I came close to bonking on the last hard climb, but was able to get a gel down in time. Good job finishing! :thumbsup:


----------



## jjpzebra (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sonoma County Challenge Report*

I bonked hard, too . . . at about mile 70 and then had to gut it out.:mad2:

Not pretty . . . tho the ride was, absolutely gorgeous. i too cannot eat or digest hard foods after starting, and i think that even extends to a little while before the ride, apparently. 

My main criticisms of the ride were: poor signage. we didn't realize the signs were on trees until passing by the first turn, and, we missed a few more as well. other folks did, too, so it wasn't just us. more, it was the elevation gain, misreported. it was supposed to be 4900' - which is almost flat in the bay area; and i registered about 8200', which is among the most challenging differentials you see in bay area centuries. i mentioned it to the organizers, and they simply smiled - - which may be a reflection of the fact a service club organized it, not a bike club

on the whole, i'd do it again. it was a great day and beautiful ride.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Agree with the comment on the elevation. I registered 7700 feet. Saw tons of people suffering and walking their bikes on some of the steeper climbs like Joy Road. Met a guy who was doing his first century and thought it was only 4900 feet. He was hurting.

I thought the course was really well marked. Not only were there turn signs but following most turn signs were a second straight arrow indicating the route. I had no trouble staying on course.

Overall I suffered pretty badly on the last 30 miles. Many of the downhills were on sketchy pavement and it was tough to get a good rhythm on the poor pavement. This was much more demanding than the Marin century. Usually average around 17mph on the Marin Century and yesterday came in at 15.8.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*rough course*

literally. I've never ridden roads that chewed up.

I went off course twice. They were out of gatorade last 3 rest stops. Some of those climbs were just plain stupid. The Lagunitas was tasty, though.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

My iphone gave out 2/3 of the way in so Strava stopped recording then. Any ideas how to get more life out of the battery. I was familiar with most of the course. The only problem was making the two quick rights onto Kennedy road. I rode to the bottom of the hill before I figured out I made a mistake. What's a couple extra miles when you are doing a hundred already  I brought a bunch of Clif shot blocs and took them at regular intervals regardless of the rest stops so no bonking for me. This was my first century as well and I will go into the Gran Fondo with a lot more confidence. Haha, agree about chewed up the roads. Welcome to Sonoma County


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

wjb said:


> My iphone gave out 2/3 of the way in so Strava stopped recording then. Any ideas how to get more life out of the battery. I was familiar with most of the course. The only problem was making the two quick rights onto Kennedy road. I rode to the bottom of the hill before I figured out I made a mistake. What's a couple extra miles when you are doing a hundred already  I brought a bunch of Clif shot blocs and took them at regular intervals regardless of the rest stops so no bonking for me. This was my first century as well and I will go into the Gran Fondo with a lot more confidence. Haha, agree about chewed up the roads. Welcome to Sonoma County


You could try one of the external battery boosters of course, but I'd recommend a Garmin Edge 500 - I've been really satisfied with mine.


----------



## jjpzebra (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd recommend a Garmin, too. I have a 305 and its a trooper. It pulls satellites much better than a phone does gps. Tells you gradient, too ("What, 20%? Joy Road???"}


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a video I took during the ride.


----------

